# *****SIMPLEMENTE ESPECTACULAR ....***



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Yo tambien manyo Shenzhen y si, es muy chevere, pero prefiero HongKong...Saludos.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

simplemente espectacular...................


creen q soy un tonto al pensar q la capital de irak me impresionaria por tener un par de edificios........

a j blok q le gusta...............no lo entiendo.........si no le gustan esas fotos o el modernismo pues no cabe en este foro. en todo caso q vea fotos de berna, estocolmo, zuricho o roma..............


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hecha al "estilo Fayo"....*

(no tengo acentos)
Fayo : Bueno,tu debiste haber vivido en el Lejano Oriente,rodeado de todos esos rascacielos... A mi tambien me gustan mucho todas esas ciudades,pero definitivamente Hong Kong sigue siendo mi preferida...por su contorno geografico,por su hermosa e impresionante Bahia...


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

definitivamente, no me quejo de mi pais, radico en tarapoto, ciudad selvatica, rodeado de hermosos valles, y viajo constantemente por todo el pais.........a mis 36 años y siendo ingeniero civil...........y desde hace por lo menos 20 años antes del internet......tenia aficion, tenia hambre de conocer el mundo especialmente me inclinaba por el desarrollo urbano, grandes ciudades y justo llenaba mi biblioteca con almanaques mundiales, mapas, enciclopedias y conocia en fotos el mundo, tal como hoy haga en este foro y en otros......y siempre tratando de sacar lo mejor de mi pais.......

les cuento------------ el 10 de junio me voy para sao paulo y alrededores q incluye rio de janeiro, ya tengo el pasaje a lima.

en otubre lima y huaraz, en diciembre pucallpa, iquitos y yurimaguas y enero esta programado la costa norte, playas como mancora y les aseguro que en febrero me voy a guayaquil donde tengo un familiar...............francamente todo me va bien gracias a mis trabajos de construccion q


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*.........................*

les decia q tengo programado muchas visitas dentro y fuera del peru......felizmente la construccion me va bien, ejecuto junto a mi empresa viviendas de techo propio y francamente dependo de mi trabajo.........


sin ser limeño a pesar de vivir poco alli, vivo esperanzado en tener una ciudad moderna, con grandes nucleos de edificios, claro, ademas de otras cosas (q no haya pobreza y q toda la poblacion tenga mejor nivel de vida) como el transporte......pero definitivamente estoy al tanto de como evoluciona la construccion en lima.................

a mis 36 años y con familia, casa y muchas cosas mas debo confesar q soy como un adolecente epedernido y casi loco............definitivamente debo haber nacido en hong kong, new york, chicago, dubai o shanghai o tokyo.........pero me contento por hoy de estar en mi pais y en una ciudad lleno de belleza....tarapoto............
pronto sacare mas fotos de los hermosos paisajes de la region san martin y el viaje a sao paulo, rio y campinas...............

saludos a todos y estoy seguro como lo digo siempre....todos q estamos en este foro compartimos esa locura del modernismo digan lo q digan.........


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Espectacular si pero eso es demasiado, no me gusta.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Shenzhen es una ciudad espectacular pero no lo digo por sus edificios.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Intersante... buen trabajo, chevere la recopilacion.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Fayo : te vas a volver loco de contento en Sao Paulo...*

Te van parecer cortitos los días que estés en esa fabulosa ciudad.... DISFRUTA AL MÁXIMO !!!!... tienes miles de edificios por observar allá !!!! ..yo estuve en abril de 1989 y quedé fascinado !!!!... 


fayo said:


> les decia q tengo programado muchas visitas dentro y fuera del peru......felizmente la construccion me va bien, ejecuto junto a mi empresa viviendas de techo propio y francamente dependo de mi trabajo.........
> 
> 
> sin ser limeño a pesar de vivir poco alli, vivo esperanzado en tener una ciudad moderna, con grandes nucleos de edificios, claro, ademas de otras cosas (q no haya pobreza y q toda la poblacion tenga mejor nivel de vida) como el transporte......pero definitivamente estoy al tanto de como evoluciona la construccion en lima.................
> ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Increibles las ultimas fotos


----------



## Jhaircito (Feb 21, 2008)

urbanismo interesante...
y ese edificio GIGANTE.. komo se llama?? >_< no me acuerdo

fayo me imagino q traeras muxas fotos para el foro 
salu2


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

fayo said:


> simplemente espectacular...................
> 
> 
> creen q soy un tonto al pensar q la capital de irak me impresionaria por tener un par de edificios........
> ...


EL modernismo nos gusta a todos honey. La arquitectura contemporanea tambien por cierto.....
Bueno, sobre las ciudades que nos gustan a algunos, estan las historicas, pero tambien me gusta la arquitectura contemporanea. Lo que odio son esos cuadrados diseñados con mal gusto de nuevo rico . Lease Dubai o la mayoria de ciudades chinas. De China, Pekin me parece interesante, sobre todo su nuevo estadio olimpico, obra de H&M, son de mis favoritos.
Un rascacielos bien diseñado es bonito para todos, no como esa torre con dos antenas, francamente horrenda. A quien no le gusta New York (especifcamente Manhattan) una ciudad lejos de ser plana, pero que, a pesar de tener "sus cosas feas", tiene buen gusto.
Otra ciudad excelente es Barcelona, ahi si hay un monton de "modernismo" ah, nomas ver a las obras de Gaudi :lol:


----------



## luchop (Dec 26, 2007)

Vivo en Hong Kong y he ido millones de veces a Shenzhen, aunque con muchos edificios nuevos la ciudad tiene un trafico caotico, desorden increible y no tiene nada de planificado. No se porque mucha gente piensa en el foro que el tener edificios altos significa desarrollo y avanze. La principal razon de los edicificios altos es una falta de espacio que gracias a Dios en Peru no tenemos. He vivio muchos anos en Asia y en New York y les puedo decir que no hay nada mejor que una vivienda immensa.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Se ve muy "moderna", pero a mi me parece una mas de las tantas, ademas es bueno saber que en esta ciudad esta una de los rascaielos mas altos del mundo y con el diseño mas feo.


No se porque se me ha venido a la mente una radio motorola al ver esta imagen.

Bueno al postear o hacer threads siempre corremos el riesgo del maleteo, pero ya uds. con Fayo se pasan.

Por favor limiten sus comentarios dentro de lo que les gustarìa recibir a ustedes si hacen un thread.

Respeto ante todo.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

MAS O MENOS..


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

wow es demasiado espectacular... pero no es mi estilo de ciudad...


----------

